# 2008 ironhorse sunday: too old?



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Hi folks, I wanted to get an opinion on a used bike purchase. I'm not much of a downhiller. I go to the bikepark once or twice a summer. I did it last year on my 2011 intense uzzi. It was fun, but I can't help but feel like it could be more fun on a proper dh bike. I came across an ironhorse Sunday for $450. Assuming its in working order, is the bike still going to be a capable bike? I've been seeing some dh bikes from 2011 and newer approaching the $1500 mark. Would I be better off saving for a couple months and buying something then?

With the Sunday, I'd probably need to replace the brakes and possibly the rear shock. Its an old dhx 3.0. Doesn't even have the boost valve. I'd definitely need to replace the spring since it will be too soft for me.

-joel


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Sundays use DW link technology that was WAY ahead of its time. With a proper fork and shock, that bike will still outperform quite a few of today's rides and bearing kits are still available form Enduro. They're great bikes! Be aware that the rear shock takes a LIGHT tune for both rebound and compression.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

It was a good bike for its day, for sure. It's a bit outdated in terms of geometry for full-on DH, but not enough to worry. The only thing I'd verify is that the linkage bearings and spacers are still in good condition. They were prone to breaking, and you won't easily be able to find replacements. As Gman said, the bearings can still be found. But if the links or pivot bolts break, your only option may be to take the bike to a machine shop and ask them to do some custom work for you ($$). But that price is pretty good. 

What you'll have to weigh is how much the brakes, shock, etc will cost, and whether it's worth it to spend that much on the bike.


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)

Throw a -2 degree headset on it and you've got modern geometry. My buddy rides an 07 that feels almost as good as my 14 DHR.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

^^ Exactly! Was going to mention that as a mandatory update.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately, I missed out. But good info to know if I come across another one. I'm going to do more researching and making sure I know where to get everything better I jump in on one.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I keep seeing Sundays for sale and having to reign in my enthusiasm due to the lack of any kind of support. they were incredible bikes, back in the day, though.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

On ridemonkey.com there's a thread dedicated to the Sunday. You can still get enduro bearings for it. There's still companies that make and sell the DW link and the rocker link. As a matter of fact, there's a company (Zelvy?) that was going to make a carbon front triangle with a slacker HT. I don't know if it ever materialized or not. But the Sunday definitely isn't a dead horse (<Get it! Hahahahaha!). And trust me, you don't NEED a slacker HT angle to ride it. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## Carrera911xc (Jul 25, 2006)

I built up a Sunday with a new old stock frame that I managed to snag on Ebay 2 years ago. Running all modern components on it (Boxxer R2C2 and Bos Stoy Sunday tune) and the thing shreds. I actually had a -1.5deg headset in there but took it out. The trails I ride just aren't steep enough. 

I will say though that the Sunday feel very much like a race bike. Amazing at charging through gnar, but not as playful at the bike park.


----------

